# coffee for troops



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

would you like to buy a cup of coffee for a deployed service member? use the link below. we use green beans coffee stands out here and they are pretty dang good.

http://www.greenbeanscoffee.com/coj/index.php


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Is this a new thing? I am not sure they have ever had it when I was there. Are they in Afghanistan now? When I was in Kandahar they had Seattle's Best. I know we had Green Bean in Iraq and I saw them in Kuwait and Qutar. Just curious before I purchase. I would kind of rather the guys up north get a cup before the support guys in the south. Let me know if you have any insight to this. Thanks.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Done! It's the least I can do.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

its here in Kandahar, just had a cup this afternoon


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a few on me.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks fellers! these guys appreciate it.... i personally dont use this, but the war fighters sure do and they sure deserve it!


----------

